# funciona este amplificador



## DANIEL 38 (Jun 23, 2007)

Hola amigos del foro, les comento que encontré este circuito en la pagina de http://www.jonasbairros.hpg.ig.com.br/amplificador/amplificador de 100w voltus100.jpg y lo quiero armar pero no se de que valor es la bobina en la salida, y para que es el potenciometro, por favor necesito ayuda ya que es mi primer amplificador a transistores. muchas gracias.


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Jun 23, 2007)

Hola, la estructura está bien. Habría que simularlo. Hay muchos amplificadores melody que andan, este seguro que también.
La bobina, podés enrrollar tres o cuatro capas de alambre esmaltado de 1mm sobre la resistencia que tiene en paralelo. Generalmente son así.

Seguramente entrega un poco más de 100W.
Yo tengo un amplificador con 1 par de TIP's35C a la salida y lo pongo en 4 ohms y no tiene problema. Con este seguro que se puede y le sacarías algo así como 200W mas o menos.
Le pondría en lugar de los otros transistores difíciles de conseguir (por lo menos en Argentina) los MJE340 y 350.

Bueno, nada más. Animate a armarlo y si hacés el PCB, subilo.

Saludos


----------



## DANIEL 38 (Jun 24, 2007)

Muchas gracias en pocos dias les comento como funciona.


----------



## zopilote (Jun 28, 2007)

El diseño funciona,  la bobina confeccionale no interesa mucho su diseño ni tamaño  sólo coloca uno de más de 15 vueltas, el potenciometro de ajuste es el del Bias  o para regular  el consumo en DC del amplificador, en tu diagrama menciona entre 50 a 100 mA , (Medido com un amperimetro en una de las ramas de alimentacion, y sin carga)  suerte en tu armado.


----------

